# Nvidia kernel module can't be loaded

## madd_matt

Tried to load nvidia kernel module:

```
 # modprobe nvidia

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r2/video/nvidia.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

Dmesg:

```

nvidia: Unknown symbol register_ioctl32_conversion

nvidia: Unknown symbol unregister_ioctl32_conversion

```

for now i'm running the nv driver, but i'd really like to go play some games again.....

also, i'm running:

media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r4

media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.6629-r6

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r2

Geforce mx440

Amd64 system

----------

## peje

after kernel-update you have to reemerge nvidia-kernel/glx; could it bee that you just upgraded?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

madd_matt,

See this thread 

particularly my posts close to the end.

----------

## madd_matt

NeddySeaGoon, you're suggesting I upgrade to the 7676 drivers?  I couldn't get them to work at all, X was hard crashing, so thats why i'm backing down to the 6629 (7676 is ~amd64, 6629 is amd64)

----------

## NeddySeagoon

madd_matt,

Yes - thats what I suggest. 6629 won't work with recent kernels.

The terms 'rock' and 'hard place'. Be prepared to go back to 2.6.10 or there abouts.

----------

## madd_matt

hmm -- 6629 worked with 2.6.13

meh, i'll try the 7676 drivers (again)

----------

## garbara

I just upgraded my kernel to 2.6.14-r2 and I get the exact same problem. "modprobe nvidia"  fails with "unknown symbol in module or unknown parameter (see dmesg). If I boot with kernel 2.6.12-r6 (my old kernel) everything still works. I have an Amd 64 cpu. I also emerged nvidia-glx and get the same failure.

----------

## shrimp123

dont know if this is right.. .but this solves the problem for me

install new kernel

reboot to new kernel**why**dunno**

make sure /usr/src/linux is pointing to correct kernel source

emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx

depmod -a

modprobe nvidia

enjoy X

Shrimp

----------

## garbara

Thanks for the suggestion. I tried it but the original problem still occurs. Maybe this problem only occurs for AMD 64 systems. I certainly do not have the  knowledge required to diagnose this problem.

----------

## madd_matt

My sources tell me that 6629 will not work with the new kernel, and that you /need/ to upgrade.

I've got another thread with the (different) problem here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-406077.html

----------

## HelloWorld82

if 6629 doesn't work with current kernel, that is a problem for me, since all driver after release 6629 doesn't support the geforce 2 Ti anymore.

And I'm using a geforce2 Ti  :Sad:  . 

see

http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_18897.html

----------

## Bigun

Same problem here, going to *attempt* to use the same config, see what happens.

----------

## halfgaar

Another GeForce 2 user here. I also posted in the thread mentioned above about it. There is going to have to be a way to get 6629 to work on >=2.6.13...

edit: look at the end of that other thread for a sollution.

----------

## elMariachi

Same problems here, can't load the nvidia module. I have a GeForce Ti 4xxx.. (dunno..)

Any workarounds?

----------

## halfgaar

You can't load the module, or you can load it, but X won't start? In case of the latter, look at the end of the thread I linked to.

----------

## elMariachi

Ok. The module loads. But now i get another strange error:

```
(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to obtain a shared memory identifier.
```

Any ideas what this could mean?

----------

## halfgaar

Google is your friend:

Q: X crashes during `startx`, and my XFree86.0.log file contains this

   error message:

    (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to obtain a shared memory identifier.

A: The NVIDIA OpenGL driver and the NVIDIA X driver require shared memory

   to communicate; you must have:

    a) SYSVSHM built into your kernel

    b) XFree86-Server-4.2.1_3 or later

   Downloading XFree86 4.2.1 from the XFree86 ftpsite is not sufficient;

   a shared memory bug in XFree86 was fixed between 4.2.1 and

   XFree86-Server-4.2.1_3.

You can ignore option b if you have a new Xorg, instead of XFree86.

----------

## elMariachi

Yeeeha! Thanks a lot!

It was option a)   :Smile: 

----------

## garbara

The original problem in this thread is that after upgrading to 2.6.14.2 "modprobe nvidia" fails.

The messages are:

[/ist][FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r2/video/nvidia.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg) 

[/list]

dmesg

nvidia: Unknown symbol register_ioctl32_conversion

nvidia: Unknown symbol unregister_ioctl32_conversion 

I have a nvidia 5700 video board and I am running on a AMD 64 system The modprobe command works for me on 2.6.12-6. Is the bug in the kernel, or the nvidia driver. Is it isolated to AMD64 systems? Under what category should a bug report be submitted? I am a newbie and don't know how to determine answers to the above questions..

----------

## Bigun

Upgrading to the new ~amd64 nvidia-kernel works just fine, no problems here.

----------

## Sloefke

I also have this "unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter" message.

Output of dmesg:

```
nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

nvidia: Unknown symbol register_ioctl32_conversion

nvidia: Unknown symbol unregister_ioctl32_conversion
```

I can't seem to find a clear solution for this on this forum or Google.

System:  AMD64 3000+, 6600GT, kernel 2.6.14-gentoo-r2.

----------

## Bigun

Edit your /etc/portage/package.keywords and add these lines:

```
=media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.7676-r1 ~amd64

=media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.7676-r1 ~amd64

=app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.2-r1 ~amd64

=app-admin/eselect-0.9.6 ~amd64
```

Then type:

```
emerge -u nvidia-glx
```

----------

## garbara

With the latest suggestion from bigum89 and adding two more lines

=app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.2-r1 ~amd64

=app-admin/eselect-0.9.6 ~amd64

to my package.keywords, I can now modprobe nvidia and bring up Xorg.  Apparently I am to much of a newbie. I try not to use masked packages.

Thanks

----------

## Sloefke

Thanks, that worked wonderfully well!

----------

## Bigun

 *garbara wrote:*   

> With the latest suggestion from bigum89 and adding two more lines
> 
> =app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.2-r1 ~amd64
> 
> =app-admin/eselect-0.9.6 ~amd64
> ...

 

Yeah... forgot about those...

I'll add that to my code..

*EDIT*

 *garbara wrote:*   

> Apparently I am to much of a newbie. I try not to use masked packages.

 

Try to keep in mind they are masked because AMD64 users are still too few.  Not enough people trying the masked packages.

----------

